# NGD Holy CRAP its here!! RAN Crusher+ Macassar Ebony Neck thru



## Churchie777 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well after about 14 months it has finally come home today . For you guys following at home here is the build thread 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/194777-my-custom-ran-8-build.html,

First of let me say Dariusz is awesome to work with not one single problem through out the build process communication was very quick and always very helpful. Now about the guitar i know is honeymoon stages but once i opened that case i was BLOWN away i could just run my hand over it with my jaw on the floor  then i picked it up out of the case and initial thoughts and feel was EXACTLY the same i got from my JC7's such a solid feeling build, such fine detailed things to see and appreciate. I was worried the Macassar Ebony would weight a tonne but its as heavy or even a touch lighter then my last 8527Z, Anyways ill get on with pics........

Enter shitty phone pics
















Ok now for Dariusz's magic...


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 11, 2012)

Last of the pics....













Hope you enjoy


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Sep 11, 2012)

Holy fuck.


----------



## that short guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Sexy


----------



## spilla (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats man looks great! Love the satin finish.


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 12, 2012)

Welp, I give up. You win.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 12, 2012)

CONGRATS MAN! I've already said it, that's so brutal & elegant all at once.


----------



## stratjacket (Sep 12, 2012)

Damn, that is sweet. Congrats. Octoenvy...


----------



## Adrian-XI (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice! I love the shit outta natural finishes.

What does the switch do? Killswitch, coil tap, phase reversal?...


----------



## chromaticdeath (Sep 12, 2012)

that is pure sex


----------



## Might-is-Right (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats on a great new guitar! Wow, that thing is amazing!!!


----------



## AcousticMinja (Sep 12, 2012)

Holy wow. That's insane.


----------



## Gitte (Sep 12, 2012)

ongrats on that beautiful axe man!! How does she sound? By the way, also loving your other mockup! Guess we have the same taste  


Churchie777 said:


>


----------



## da771 (Sep 12, 2012)

Super evil !!!


----------



## WillDfx (Sep 12, 2012)

That neck has seriously the best grain I've ever seen in Ebony!


----------



## MiPwnYew (Sep 12, 2012)

That neck.




THAT NECK.


----------



## petervindel (Sep 12, 2012)

That truly is a stunning guitar. Congrats man


----------



## drmosh (Sep 12, 2012)

That's beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Cremated (Sep 12, 2012)

I went with a Mac Ebony neck for my next guitar. If it looks anything like this, I'll be ecstatic. Beautiful guitar!


----------



## Kapee (Sep 12, 2012)

HGGGNNNNNGHHHHH


----------



## Levi79 (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful guitar man! A friend of mine has a Crusher 7 and it's seriously one of the nicest axes I've played.


----------



## mniel8195 (Sep 12, 2012)

can we get some specs? i love the neck on this thing


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 12, 2012)

One of the best natural guitars I've seen on here, and I usually hate those.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 12, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 12, 2012)

That looks fucking brutal!


----------



## L1ght (Sep 12, 2012)

I need you to know, that when I first saw the pictures, I literally said "whoa", out loud. 

Although I do prefer HH, this guitar is incredible! You are one lucky SOB.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 12, 2012)

Man, that's awesome! Love that neck!


----------



## theoctopus (Sep 12, 2012)

Shun Classic 8" French Chef's Knife. Nice!

Oh, the guitar is beautiful, also!


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks sweet, man!

Are you a lefty who plays right style? Or are you just playing tricks holding the knife


----------



## Thor1777 (Sep 12, 2012)

congrats man, beautiful guitar


----------



## Kimling (Sep 12, 2012)

F man, that's beautiful!
Congratulations!


----------



## Kharem (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not an 8 kind of guy but that's pretty special.


----------



## peagull (Sep 12, 2012)

That neck is an inspired choice. Looks amazing, HNGD


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Sep 12, 2012)

The satin finish shows how well the guitar was crafted. I see zero irregularities ANYWHERE.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 12, 2012)

RAN is quality gear. Clips?


----------



## Musza (Sep 12, 2012)

OO


----------



## jsl2h90 (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats! Do you have to pay for these guitars up front or can you pay over the time it takes to build.


----------



## jake7doyle (Sep 12, 2012)

nice pics man, that looks stunning. HNGD!!


----------



## ikarus (Sep 12, 2012)

fantastic!

that neck is outta this world!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 12, 2012)

Goddamn! That's easily one of the best-looking RAN guitars I've seen to date, color me jealous!  Congrats dude!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 12, 2012)

This is so killer! Congrats dude!


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Sep 12, 2012)

This left me breathless. Extreme GAS! How much is it? Im seriously considering a RAN Crusher 7.


----------



## shawnperolis (Sep 12, 2012)

Holy shit... This guitar is beautiful.


----------



## Underworld (Sep 12, 2012)

Dear lord... I'm stoked!


Could you post the *specs* my good sir?


----------



## mickytee (Sep 12, 2012)

> > No. of strings: 8-string
> > Scale length: 28
> > Construction method: Neck thru body
> > Body material: swamp ash
> > Top wood options: Wenge
> > Body finish: natural satin
> > Headstock finish: match body finish
> > Headstock binding: white
> > Truss rod cover: Wenge
> > Neck material: Maccassar Ebony
> > Neck finish: match body finish
> > Fingerboard material: ebony
> > Fingerboard binding: white
> > Fret size: Dunlop 6100
> > Fingerboard inlays (MOP): offset dots
> > Fingerboard side inlays: roman numerals
> > Nut: graphite
> > Bridge Pickup: BareKnuckle - Cold Sweat 
> > Control knobs: 1 x volume

taken from:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2965182-post1.html


----------



## Gitte (Sep 12, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> Congrats! Do you have to pay for these guitars up front or can you pay over the time it takes to build.




Taken from Ran Guitars Custom Made

"When confirming the order, please provide your full shipping/billing address and telephone number. A deposit of 50% of the invoice total is required before we start work on your guitar. The balance is due upon completion of the instrument and before the delivery."


----------



## Aurochs34 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Black Mamba (Sep 12, 2012)

HNGD! The Roman numeral side dots own btw!


----------



## m4rK (Sep 12, 2012)

My god thats nice! I show it to everyone that walks in the room! Congrats man, id love to gave that beauty in the line up!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 12, 2012)

So many amazing NGD threads lately. I'm jealous :c


----------



## jsl2h90 (Sep 12, 2012)

Gitte said:


> Taken from Ran Guitars Custom Made
> 
> "When confirming the order, please provide your full shipping/billing address and telephone number. A deposit of 50% of the invoice total is required before we start work on your guitar. The balance is due upon completion of the instrument and before the delivery."


Thanks, I'm ashamed of my own powers of observation since I was on their site just the other day


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 12, 2012)

Fuck. Me.


----------



## larry (Sep 12, 2012)

exquisite, i love NGD's with specs like yours.
ordered something similar and your pics
make the wait a little easier to handle.
may have to consider RAN for my next
custom. i hear they don't have a problem
with replicating styles. 

congrats man!! i hope you play the fuck
out of that thing


----------



## Danukenator (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, you one-upped my Ran NGD 

Out of curiosity, why did you lacquer the macassar ebony neck, as opposed to finishing it with an oil?


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh yeah. And that headstock pic is now my iPhone lock screen.


----------



## darren (Sep 12, 2012)

Damn... lots of gorgeous RAN guitars being delivered lately!


----------



## simonk (Sep 12, 2012)

DUUUUUUDE
fuck


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 12, 2012)

Ebony neck is schmexy as hell.


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW! cheers all for the kind words!  this thing is amazingly nice everything is perfect on it for me the neck feels so much better then my 2228 and as mention RAN is quality believe me this thing is flawless, on another note ill try my best to answer all these questions and stuff my nets capped at the moment and its worse then dial up haha if you wanna know anything feel free to PM me


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks like everybody around here is getting RAN over but me  HNGD


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 13, 2012)

I was expecting something nice but holy shit that blew my mind haha


----------



## bob123 (Sep 13, 2012)

This is expert craftsmanship on the highest level. Im not jealous of your 8 string, as I would never use it, I AM VERY jealous of the supreme craftsmanship of this guitar however.

I dont think I've seen a guitar so well made in my life, you are very lucky, and despite what you paid, you definitely got a top notch heirloom worthy instrument!


----------



## mniel8195 (Sep 13, 2012)

that neck is money so is the top...everything rocks! the more i look at these ran's the more it makes sense that they will be the most practical custom i can get my hands on.


----------



## myrtorp (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome!!!! 

HNGDDDDD!!!!!


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 13, 2012)

Adrian-XI said:


> What does the switch do? Killswitch, coil tap, phase reversal?...


 Yeah its a killswitch i hate having the vol knob so close but having the switch there lets me have quick access, its my first killswitch setup so far im liking it



Fiction said:


> Looks sweet, man!
> 
> Are you a lefty who plays right style? Or are you just playing tricks holding the knife


 funny thing is every time i use a knife and fork im a lefty but everything else im a righty



mphsc said:


> RAN is quality gear. Clips?


I was waiting for this question  No clips just yet but ill work on it



Danukenator said:


> Well, you one-upped my Ran NGD
> 
> Out of curiosity, why did you lacquer the macassar ebony neck, as opposed to finishing it with an oil?


Not a huge Oil fan, i loved the satin finish on my JC7 and knew that was the finish i wanted so i thought fark it cover the whole thing in satin. The feeling of this satin is amazing



tristanroyster said:


> Oh yeah. And that headstock pic is now my iPhone lock screen.


nice! it's also mine  glad you like it


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 13, 2012)

lots of class in that guitar
ran is good stuff


----------



## Sikor (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats on the great axe! 

I really like these side markers


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 13, 2012)

WOW...... words cannot describe how amazing that axe is!


----------



## GXPO (Sep 13, 2012)

Schweet!! 

What frets did you go with? Looks like 6100 but I'm not sure..

HNGD


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 13, 2012)

^^^ 6100 indeed


----------



## Gitte (Sep 13, 2012)

I just cant wait for a freaking video  This thing is so beautiful


----------



## Minoin (Sep 14, 2012)

Stunning neck, very nice!


----------



## Kykv (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## guy in latvia (Sep 17, 2012)

holy shit dude! thats fucking amazing! congrats, you have amazing taste!


----------



## JoeyW (Sep 17, 2012)

Super cool guitar! The Roman Numerals are a really cool idea too.


----------



## chris9 (Sep 18, 2012)

frogunrua said:


> That looks fucking brutal!



i agree that is bloody brutal!!!!
awesome guitar


----------



## dwizted (Sep 18, 2012)

That thing is so sick...


----------



## Hyacinth (Sep 18, 2012)

...Wow is all I can say.


----------



## 8track (Sep 18, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> One of the best natural guitars I've seen on here, and I usually hate those.


 
i was thinking the same. it looks amazing


----------



## AscendingMatt (Sep 18, 2012)

absolutely beautiful man


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks all again for the kind words  the cleans on this thing are stunning can make a 6505 sound nice haha


----------



## jon66 (Sep 21, 2012)

Dayyyum, what a beauty! Congrats man!


----------



## DrJazz (Sep 22, 2012)

That's a sexy guitar if I ever saw one.


----------



## Curt (Sep 24, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Looks sweet, man!
> 
> Are you a lefty who plays right style? Or are you just playing tricks holding the knife


 Nothing wrong with us lefty RHG players.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bumping because fuck you, that's why!

How did I miss this NGD??????!?!?!?!? Congratz man, enjoy the fudge out of it!!


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 13, 2012)

levijaymz said:


> Holy fuck.



What he said!!!


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Oct 15, 2012)

whatwhatwhat?! clips, please?


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Oct 15, 2012)

*FILTHY!!!* I love the Crushers, didn't know they made neck-thru, I have serious GAS now...


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy SNAP! DAT NECK! Wow! You got yourself a darn nice piece of macassar ebony right there, dang!
-Brent


----------



## AmbienT (Oct 26, 2012)

Was just hunting down the build process pictures to show to a friend and realised you live in the same state as me 

Quite possibly the most beautiful guitar i've ever seen HNGD dude


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 26, 2012)

Everything just looks so smooth. Looks like it would be seamless to play


----------



## Churchie777 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you all again! this thing really is amazing and gets its daily beating  haven't picked up any of my other guitars since 



A5phyx1at1on said:


> Was just hunting down the build process pictures to show to a friend and realised you live in the same state as me
> 
> Quite possibly the most beautiful guitar i've ever seen HNGD dude



Cheers man! Yeah I'm from good Ol Pirie lol


----------



## AmbienT (Oct 27, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Thank you all again! this thing really is amazing and gets its daily beating  haven't picked up any of my other guitars since
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers man! Yeah I'm from good Ol Pirie lol



You've made me want a crusher more then any other guitar on the planet right now, and I'm not even a superstrat kinda guy 

I'm from Mount Gambier myself


----------



## Churchie777 (Oct 28, 2012)

A5phyx1at1on said:


> You've made me want a crusher more then any other guitar on the planet right now, and I'm not even a superstrat kinda guy
> 
> I'm from Mount Gambier myself



Ah yeah i know a few people there!, haha if you got the coin man do it Dariusz is awesome to work with and you will not be disappointed with the end result, as i said mine is flawless


----------



## AmbienT (Oct 28, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Ah yeah i know a few people there!, haha if you got the coin man do it Dariusz is awesome to work with and you will not be disappointed with the end result, as i said mine is flawless


----------



## Curt (Oct 28, 2012)

Fuck you all for bumping this thread. It has once again sent my GAS levels through the roof.


----------



## lobotom (Oct 29, 2012)

Holy $*&#! That's an amazing built. The craftsmanship! Outstanding. Congratulations!

Alex


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Oct 29, 2012)

...Does anyone have a spare set of pants? I do believe I just ruined mine. I may also need to go to the doctor.

But no seriously, that's one of the most gorgeous guitars I've ever seen in my life. I usually don't like one pickup models, but hot damn that makes me reconsider that preference


----------

